

Rate My Startup: (Blurb.fm) Daily email of a non-fiction Blurb, Launched Today - taphangum

Hi guys,<p>I've just launched a new email newsletter that will be sending out a daily blurb (summary of non-fiction book) to its subscribers daily.<p>We also plan on plating a tree for each (real) person who subscribes.<p>More info on an article we featured on recently<p>Link: http://www.pehub.com/80480/newly-minted-web-entrepreneur-attracts-vip-vinod-khosla/<p>BlurbLink: http://Blurb.fm.<p>I'd appreciate your feedback on this idea.<p>Thanks and Cheers!
======
taphangum
Clickable links:

<http://Blurb.fm>

[http://www.pehub.com/80480/newly-minted-web-entrepreneur-
att...](http://www.pehub.com/80480/newly-minted-web-entrepreneur-attracts-vip-
vinod-khosla/).

------
taphangum
We've just sent out our first blurb. Which you can chech out here.

<http://eepurl.com/V6-o>

